# Muskrat



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Set out a few water sets the other day &#8230;. 3 rat , 3 raccoon ,3 mink on this little creek behind the house. Boy it was fun. Haven't done that in along time. Today caught one Muskrat had great fur on the little rascal . Two mink set were set off---did make a few new sets. Heck Its Like Christmas Morning when checking the traps LOL---a couple pic's of my Rat and the set that got him----also two dog proof raccoon -leaning tree coni's and today put in a otter or beaver 300 coni set that blocks the whole creek off------------------------svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catches Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, great pic's. I would say you have a few bag's of leaves there in the yard which will keep you busy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering if you eat the muskrat meat, Skip.

The Monroe Yacht Club (Michigan) has an annual muskrat eating event. I thought they were pretty strong tasting. Very dark meat somewhat like duck.

ATE NEARLY 2,000 RATS. 
A Thousand People Attend Annual Muskrat Banquet. New York, Chicago and Seattle Represented. 
Here it is, in a nut shell: Attendance, about 1,000. Number of muskrats prepared, 2,100; number eaten, 1,800. Receipts, $1,500; expenses, $1,200; balance, $300. These amounts are only approximate. 
Time, from 6:00 p.m., Thursday, December 28 th , to Friday, to any time Friday morning, December 29 th . 
Cities represented. New York City; Seattle, Wash; Bismarck, North Dakota; Saginaw, Bay City, Detroit, Ypsilanti, Mt. Clemens, Adrian, Blissfield, whole of Monroe county; Toledo, Cleveland, Put-in-Bay and other Ohio points. 
Chairman of committee on arrangements, Com. Charles E. Greening. Provider of Muskrats, Com. W. C. Sterling. Caterer, George C. Wahl. 
The attendance figures and the number of muskrats consumed no doubt are disappointing to those who have depended for their information upon the glowing accounts of the advance agent and the reporters for the Detroit and Toledo dailies, according to whom over 5,000 muskrats had been eaten and 3,000 people did the job. 
Preparations had been made on an extravagant scale and the expected 3,000 people could have been handled. An annex 100 by 40 feet had been built south of the Armory and almost the entire length of this was used as a bar, upon whose receipts depended in a great measure the success or failure of the project, for the $1.00 admission failed to cover the expense of the theatrical entertainment and the cost of catching, preparing and serving the muskrats. Two reasons were mainly responsible for keeping down the attendance from out of town - rain in the evening and the fact that the day came too soon after Christmas, with no even one pay day in between. It was also a noticeable fact that, outside of Monroe Yacht Club enthusiasts and business men who patronize all events given by local organizations, there were but very few Monroe people in attendance. Many who formerly attended were absent, and when asked the reason, almost invariably answered that they thought there would be too big a crowd to make pleasure possible and that they were afraid that it would be nothing more than a drinking bout. Both these fears proved groundless. Preparations had been made so complete that there was not a minute when the crowd could not be readily handled; and those who did attend were not as a rule "good spenders," but, after the feast, were content to sit at ease in the theatre and enjoy the program until car time. Of course there were many who were very liberal, as may be seen from the fact that one volunteer waiter alone took in $3.50 in tips during a few hours' work.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup Rick a ton of leaves and I cleaned once already- Most of the maple are down now the oaks are starting to fall their always the last. Won't be long every thing will be WHITE lol*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glen No I don't eat them use them for trapping bait ,I do save the fur---But when I was a kid Dad would fry the hind legs said they were good, Mom would growl a little at Dad for messing up the kitchen. But we did eat Beaver I caught. Mom could really make a great dinner with any wild game on her wood cook stove.*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Todays catch----2 nice Muskrats----Having fun now LOL----couple pic's*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man you’re going to corner the fur market if you keep it up congrats bud and those sets look great


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*put the 3 rats up after supper---2x , 1x and a medium. got some good weasel bait now :teeth:** ----sure has been fun--------------hope my legs hold up for a few more trips along the creek----------p. s. I used one of my 1 1/2 customized fox traps sure did the job on that 2x rat---------------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great looking sets Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Rick----Didn't check the sets today will run them in the morning------------


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Two more Rats this morning but also had 2 traps sprung . I Rebed the traps the creek has dropped 6 plus inches LOL That's my story and I'm sticking to it--------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Skip, that's a big drop of water level.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job congrats bud


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

this morning


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Two more muskrats this morning---I'm going to pull these set the next check have 8 now to tan for the Grand Kids and need to leave some for seed----Will jump over to another creek if the weather holds--LOL I'm getting to old to play in the ice and snow ha ha-----I'll leave the Big 330 out for a Otter or beaver if they come up the creek and a couple of minks sets-- Marten and fisher starts Dec 7th and my little Guy and I will put out some weasel boxes----------------One Med and large this morning---The second pic is a Blind edge set it has taken 3 rats waiting on a Mink-------------------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice bud move to the other creek and keep going your going to need more bait for all them boxes


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pulled 6 sets this morning on the little creek had one muskrat----moved to the another and made a couple of sets---------------------this mornings catch-------------------------------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet more bait good job that 120 had him locked in too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*No real fur today---only have 6 traps out most for mink--One of my blind mink set was down in deep water , I said OH BOY finally a Mink--Darn when I pulled the trap up it turned out to be a very drowned Red Squirrel--what a let down--What the H is a squirrel doing running in the water ---Well after looking it over the creek went down about 2" so it was on dry land---what luck-----also this creek use to be loaded with Salmon this time of year but today I saw a rotten one swimming ------Times sure have changed around here---No Mink No Otter No raccoon and no fish, Again DNR , Do Nothing Right------------OH well I'm having a Ball--------------------p.s. put some corn on a stump about 20 yds from the deck and two small fawns were there shortly---------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s cool congrats more bait and fur


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

You got it right Skip, just like Christmas morning each day you check .. :clapclap: I can hardly wait to start . Great pics , thanx for the posts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Skip. Those deer have a person cam aimed at you so they know when you put corn out. What a shame about the salmon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BURRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pulled my Muskrat traps today [6] No Fur------Snow on the ground and we're going to get 3 to 5 inches more tonight and We're going to have for the high of 20's and low 30's for the next week--Did leave a few mink sets out and the 330----Rifle Deer Season opens the 15th. I'm going to use my 7x30 Waters T/C this year--I'm done with Muskrats so closing this thread----Hope you all enjoyed the pic's------------HAPPY TRAILS EVERYONE------------------------------- SVB--*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your adventures Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad you enjoyed them RICK*


----------

